# Urethane bushings for '93



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi,
I was wondering were I could get a set of Urethane Bushings for my '93 Altima? I am also looking for a rear strut tower bar also. I don't want to pay a war price for these items just looking for a reasonable price. Also anyone ever had trouble with motor mount bushings? I haven't but I have heard of it and would lile to replace them also.
:thumbup: 

Herb


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

hi. 

first off, there are no URETHANE bushings made for the 1st/2nd gen, but there are POLYurethane (big difference, lol) bushings from other cars that will fit with a little work. They are made by Energy Suspension and they are (with ES part numbers):

95-99 Maxima front control arms bushings #7-3111
95-99 Maxima front lower subframe bushings (just the very two large ones) #7.1116
95-99 Maxima front sway bar bracket bushings (20mm) #7-5118 
95-99 Maxima front sway bar endlink bushings (need 4) #4803-G
89-94 Maxima Rear Parallel (aka Lateral) Link Bushings #7.3117
http://www.suspension.com/nissancars.htm


a note on the rear parallel link bushings: the rings that come with those bushings will not fit over the rear crossmember studs, so you can either file down the rear crossmember studs to fit into the ES rings, or you can file down the outside of the stock rings (that come out of the stock rubber bushings in the links) in order to make them fit in the new bushings and reuse them.

Also, not entirely sure as I haven't tried it yet, but the 89-94 Max. Rear Parallel Link Bushings might fit into the rear brake/strut knuckle, as the knuckle has rubber bushings in it where it connects to the rear links, and the bushings appear as though they might fit into those as well, and if so it doesn't look like you would need to file anything down, just use the rings that come with the ES bushings.

Here's some links on installing these:
http://nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173424&highlight=bushings
http://nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200152
http://nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198690&highlight=bushings


as per motor mounts, they do tend to break over time, especially depending on driving habits. if you want a nice set of inexpensive motor mount INSERTS (they go inbetween the stock rubber and the bracket), check out www.RacingLine.ca, as they sell not only endlinks for front and rear but polyurethane motor mount inserts as well. You have to have stock mounts that are in good shape to insert them though.


Finally, there is no rear strut tower bar made, but you can always custom fit one of those two-prong-end Ebay bars for the rear. To be honest, it's not going to be very helpful, as the back seat connects the rear strut towers like an STB, and you'd have to modify your backseat for the bar to fit. Not to mention, most people that have installed a rear stb on the ALtima didn't care for it, they thought that, for the most part, it increased understeer on the car.


hope this is all helpful information.


----------



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thank for all the information. It will help alot. :thumbup: 


Herb


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Good lord, it's Red. Glad to see you round these parts man!


----------

